# Imperial Navy paint scheme?



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am planning on fielding a couple Vendetta gunships as part of my Imperial Guard force. I want to paint theme in the colours of the Imperial Navy but i do not know what the paint scheme/ Icons are. Any suggestions would be super helpful and any painting guides would be most welcome.

Thank you


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Navy colour scheme differs between sector to sector for it's craft, uniforms are generally kept looking some what similar in each Segmentum with a different scheme in each one. The only one I know about for certain is the Officers of Segmentum Pacificus wear Emerald Green uniforms.

Vendetta Gunships can be painted in what ever style you wish, they're generally low-altitude craft so I'd suggest having a look at some colour schemes for similar modern day craft or have a look in the Imperial Armour books.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly the Imperial Naval Officers of the Ultima Segmentum wear maroon uniforms, though im not sure on the standard crew members


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

I painted mine adeptus battle gray and scab red with highlights of codex and fortress gray and mechrite red. It really leaves you feeling like they are imperial navy ships. 
Then again my whole IG army is painted up to be Imperial Naval Marines. 
So my guys have a different look altogether.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

All Ive seen of Naval officers (one of them as a regimental miniature figure of the IG section), the Admiral in Fire Warrior wear blue and white colors.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

basically there is no set color scheme and its left to your imagination, look at uniforms and aircraft colors of modern navies to give you ideas, or just make summit up.


----------

